# Disc Cooker



## krfish

Santa brought me a disc cooker for Christmas. I've made fajitas in one before but that's it. I'm ready to use it, but before I did I was wondering if anybody had any good recipes they like to cook in a disc?


----------



## WRsteveX

We're a tractor dealer here in victoria and we order those and sell them, I have a few I cook in.
We take them kayak camping and just throw them on some coals, cook fajitas, burgers, breakfast, everything. You can even fill it with oil and deep fry fish. Possibilities are endless. 

Sorry, I don't have any recipes. I just throw a bunch of stuff in it, usually comes out pretty good.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

they fry fish really well

any chineese food, they are basically a wok

breakfast papas con migas

as you know fajitas


----------



## peckerwood

I ordered a propane burner and stand for mine from a cat in Albquer....New Mexico.Think it was 80 bucks.Fry anything in there you would fry in the house.Sure nice not to stink up the house with fried fish.


----------



## mas360

The handles on that disc cooker is interesting. I've never seen one positioned like that.


----------



## peckerwood

I like your disk much more than mine krfish! Mine is rounded all the way to the bottom.I like the small flat area in the bottom.


----------



## captMike

*disk cooker*

Works good for steaks also, heat in middle to cook with, keep warm on side, to serve all at same time.


----------



## krfish

mas360 said:


> The handles on that disc cooker is interesting. I've never seen one positioned like that.


The handles swing freely on the side. When you pick up the disk they raise up to the top.


----------



## krfish

I love this thing! Made fajitas the other night.









Thinking about making some stir fry tonight.


----------



## Slider1216

These discs rock! They cook anything, are portable, and easy to cleanup. Mine is 22". I need to weld a little taller legs on for cooking for a large group cuz it gets to my back. Old age I guess. One day i'll get some pics of it.


----------



## John Redcorn

will they work with any propane burner?


----------



## WRsteveX

John Redcorn said:


> will they work with any propane burner?


9 times out of 10 that's how we use them.


----------



## RB II

Anybody got pics of the bottom/legs for one. I acquired a disc recently and am going to make a cooker out of it. Also, is the steel tempered/require heating before welding to prevent cracking?


----------



## mas360

John Redcorn said:


> will they work with any propane burner?


I bought this burner from Academy for $23. It works like a charm.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_27749_-1__?N=77985508


----------



## krfish

John Redcorn said:


> will they work with any propane burner?


I use mine with the one pictured. I bought it at Academy a couple years ago.


----------



## Law Dog

Great Gift, congrats!


----------



## fishfeeder

I recently bought one, but haven't cured it yet. Ready to cook on it...

Top notch beer there krfish! LSL is my favorite! Except for the Bock, I am acquiring quite a taste for it...


----------



## krfish

fishfeeder said:


> I recently bought one, but haven't cured it yet. Ready to cook on it...
> 
> Top notch beer there krfish! LSL is my favorite! Except for the Bock, I am acquiring quite a taste for it...


That's my future brother in law. He was stirring the fajita meat while I took the picture. I'm more of a bud light drinker myself, but I can handle Lone Star every now and then! Now Bock I just can't handle. I live about 15 miles from the Shiner Brewery, but just can't down it!


----------



## fishfeeder

Lone Star Bock bro. It's fairly new. Not a big bock fan either, but it's not as stout as shiner!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krfish

Got the disc fired up making some stir fry. Will post pictures later.


----------



## krfish

Stir fry


----------



## John Redcorn

Stir Fry looks nice. 

I did some fajitas to break mine in last weekend but the marinade kinda burnt on the bottom of the disc,and gave everything an off flavor. I guess I had the heat turned up too high.

I will have to experiment a bit to get it dialed in.


----------



## krfish

John Redcorn said:


> Stir Fry looks nice.
> 
> I did some fajitas to break mine in last weekend but the marinade kinda burnt on the bottom of the disc,and gave everything an off flavor. I guess I had the heat turned up too high.
> 
> I will have to experiment a bit to get it dialed in.


Did you wipe it down with oil prior to use?


----------



## tladams123

John Redcorn said:


> Stir Fry looks nice.
> 
> I did some fajitas to break mine in last weekend but the marinade kinda burnt on the bottom of the disc,and gave everything an off flavor. I guess I had the heat turned up too high.
> 
> I will have to experiment a bit to get it dialed in.


Keep on cooking on it and clean and oil it down when you're done. Mine would stick every food item known to man when I first started using it, and now I think I could cook an omelette on it!! They get better with age IF you treat 'em right. Treat it like your Grandma treated her cast iron skillets and it'll treat you right!!!


----------



## yak29

Here's my recipe. I feed a lot mouths with this. I get meats from Mexican meat markets. 
Cook 1 package thickcut smoked bacon, I cut it into small pieces, and remove it just before it's crispy. Leave the grease. 
Cook 1lb lose Mexican chorizo till browned, and remove. YES, leave all that flavor packed grease in the disco. 
Cook 3lbs each of carne para guisada & puerco al pastor, they come cut already in small cubes, cook till brown. 
Add couple packages of jalapeño smoked sausage, cut into small pieces. 
Add 4 long cut onions, 4 long cut green peppers, diced Jalapenos, diced tomatoes, beer, throw the bacon & chorizo back in and slow cook till it's all cooked and tender. 

I recommend only eating 1 to 2 tacos and only make this once or twice a year. It taste really good but could KILL YOU!!


----------



## fishfeeder

My favorite recipe....backstrap...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krfish

fishfeeder said:


> My favorite recipe....backstrap...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Dang that looks good


----------



## tladams123

Here's a bad cel phone pic of mine from the deer lease. Cooking up some beef Fajitas for dinner.


----------



## fishfeeder

Made fajitas on mine yesterday I wasn't too impressed. It seems to just kinda boil them. The water ended yo cookies off finally, but they were kinda tuff. I think I will try leaving the slabs whole next time, or just cooking them on an open fire first then using the disc to mix the meat with the onions and peppers...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mas360

fishfeeder said:


> Made fajitas on mine yesterday I wasn't too impressed. It seems to just kinda boil them. The water ended yo cookies off finally, but *they were kinda tuff*. I think I will try leaving the slabs whole next time, or just cooking them on an open fire first then using the disc to mix the meat with the onions and peppers...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


I pressure cooked mine for 15 minutes to tenderize meat before marinading it. If you don't have a pressure cooker, use a meat tenderizer mallet and beat the heck out of it before you marinade it. Grilling un-tenderized meat only dries it out and make it tougher instead of making it tender.


----------



## fishfeeder

Yea, the thing is, when I started cooking them, the juices collected in the bottom of the disc, basically boiling them...I never tenderize fajitas and I don't usually have a problem with them being tough. But that is over an open flame... And unfortunately don't have a pressure cooker...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## w_r_ranch

I just throw ours on the coals for 60 seconds per side & the wrap in foil. Then toss a foil packet of peppers/onions on for a few minutes. By the time they're done, the fajitas have reabsorb their juices. Best fajitas in the world.


----------



## Lilbear21

Anyone know if you can get one in Stainless Steel??


----------



## bigl

w_r_ranch said:


> I just throw ours on the coals for 60 seconds per side & the wrap in foil. Then toss a foil packet of peppers/onions on for a few minutes. By the time they're done, the fajitas have reabsorb their juices. Best fajitas in the world.


NICE


----------



## MarshJr.

some of my disc pics

I do alot of breakfast, pan sausage and eggs with ours

here are some fajita vegies 
and some scrapple i was experimenting with


----------



## jaycf7

LOVE MINE!!
Need to fire it up this weekend!


----------



## Reel Aggies

Here's my setup....


----------



## redspeck

*Disc!*

Disc!


----------



## kweber

krfish said:


> Santa brought me a disc cooker for Christmas. I've made fajitas in one before but that's it. I'm ready to use it, but before I did I was wondering if anybody had any good recipes they like to cook in a disc?
> 
> View attachment 562454


nice cone disc.
where'd it come from?


----------



## WilliamH

redspeck said:


> Disc!


I know you aggies are a little different but the food goes in the disc and the disc goes on top of the coals . . . .


----------



## redspeck

WilliamH said:


> I know you aggies are a little different but the food goes in the disc and the disc goes on top of the coals . . . .


I use mine for both! sometimes you have to be creative. I also have a 18 wheel rim for a grill. You dont only have to use it on a truck, but that me!


----------



## krfish

kweber said:


> nice cone disc.
> where'd it come from?


I got it at Lavaca County Propane in Hallettsville.


----------



## tladams123

A buddy of mine gets his from the El Campo Co-Op whenever he's in the area. They're new, unpunished discs, so no holes to weld and fill in. They will usually have the deep and shallow ones in stock, but he'll give them a call before stopping by to make sure they got 'em in stock.


----------

